# What's on your mind?



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a thread to share your feelings related to a piece/work, or just shout out opinions. You can say anything you like, as long as it is classical music related. Or just ask questions, without starting a new thread-.

For example:

I just finished listening to chopin's raindrop prelude, and i had forgotten how 'epic' it is. How melancholic and powerful, yet so full of hope. I love that massive midsection.

or

I'm looking for the 'best' version of Debussy's La mere. Any recommendations?

This might be a long shot, but in theory it could be fun, and open up for good discussions.

Btw. Chopin's Scherzo in B Minor played by Josef Hofmann is a wonderful version. 




The full, and remastered version is on spotify. Didnt find it on youtube..


----------



## LittleSoubrette (Feb 6, 2013)

Ooo! I've never heard this piece before, but I completely love it! It has a very mysterious yet playful quality...it's almost like Chopin knew that if raindrops had their own music, it would sound like this. 

Recently, I subscribed to a group called collectivecandenza that makes tons of music related videos. This one doesn't only feature great music, but it's also really cute and funny. Enjoy!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I like music which transports me to strange, dreamlike, worlds. Like this:






It's like a journey through some distant and strange planet.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

LittleSoubrette said:


> Ooo! I've never heard this piece before, but I completely love it! It has a very mysterious yet playful quality...it's almost like Chopin knew that if raindrops had their own music, it would sound like this.
> 
> Recently, I subscribed to a group called collectivecandenza that makes tons of music related videos. T*his one doesn't only feature great music, but it's also really cute and funny. Enjoy!*


Indeed. But i saw the thing that happened at 3:30, and im still gasping. Strangest thing...


----------



## SamBryant (Feb 9, 2013)

Call me ignorant, but I just listened to Mozart's 29th symphony for the first time today. I think I am in love.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Chopin's B minor Scherzo is a great work. One of my favorites of his, and it's a shock to know he wrote it so young! (I'm also biased towards the wonderful and not often used key.)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Another great version is by Horowitz






And at that age! The whole movie is at Youtube for those who havent seen it. You get a little glimpse in to Horowitz's life.


----------



## LittleSoubrette (Feb 6, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> Indeed. But i saw the thing that happened at 3:30, and im still gasping. Strangest thing...


Oh yeah. That made think twice too.


----------

